# [EVDL] Using 3 wires from a 4 wire NEMA 14-50 to a zivan NG3?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA1


My Zivan NG3 runs at 230 volts and has three inputs (marked L, E and N).

When I had it connected to an old 3 prong dryer vent I wired L and N
to the two slotted bars, and the E to the ground plug. My
understanding is that those old 3 prong dryer outlets shared ground
and neutral on the plug, but all the current actually flowed via L1 /
L2 (black/red) on the slotted bars.

I'm switching over to a NEMA 14-50, which actually has a separate
Earth (ground) plug and Neutral bar, plus the L1 / L2 (black/red)
bars for 240 volts.

I'm looking for a sanity check here:

I should wire the L and N inputs on the Zivan to the L1/L2
(black/red), outside slots on the NEMA 14-50, and connect the Earth to
the ground (round pin), and leave the middle slotted bar (neutral)
unconnected.

Sound right?

Jay
-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU/Linux)
Comment: Using GnuPG with Mozilla - http://enigmail.mozdev.org/

iEYEARECAAYFAlAvftcACgkQSWJjSgPNbM/lcQCgj05YnkVKMqMBE7MSaokSlZUg
MMMAn2LdgMHQ/Jq3/fRAFzQ7RbjabrFN
=KmWQ
-----END PGP SIGNATURE-----

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is what I did with my adapter. I left the the neutral pin out of the
plug so I can plug into either a 14-30 or 14-50 outlet.



> Jay Summet wrote:
> 
> > -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
> > Hash: SHA1
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Jay,

Does not matter. If the neutral pin on the main plug on the EV does not 
have a wire connected to it, you can still use a connector and 4 wire cable 
with a neutral.

I use the L1,L2,Grd and the Neutral going to a 4-wire box lug power block or 
call a large wire terminal block. The L1,L2 and Grd cable is connected to 
this power block goes to the charger.

Note: Some chargers can run off either 240 or 120 vac, so the neutral is 
available for this option.

I also install a 50 amp 2-pole chassis mounted GFI circuit breaker on the 
charger circuit so as to protect you if you are using non-GFI protected 
circuits.

Now that there is a Neutral available, there are other options you can use 
the neutral for. I tap off the L1,L2,Grd and Neutral which goes to a on 
chassis circuit breaker connection bars which holds the same type of circuit 
breakers for your home.

I use several circuits of 120 vac for cooling fans for the charger, motor 
and controller which also uses a 120 vac water cooling pump. Also three 120 
vac electric heaters which either run on commercial power for pre-heating or 
from a onboard inverter that runs off four parallel DC-DC converters and a 
inverter alternator that is also parallel with the converters which provides 
regenerative braking directly to the accessories.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jay Summet" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, August 18, 2012 5:39 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Using 3 wires from a 4 wire NEMA 14-50 to a zivan NG3?


> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
> Hash: SHA1
>
>
> My Zivan NG3 runs at 230 volts and has three inputs (marked L, E and N).
>
> When I had it connected to an old 3 prong dryer vent I wired L and N
> to the two slotted bars, and the E to the ground plug. My
> understanding is that those old 3 prong dryer outlets shared ground
> and neutral on the plug, but all the current actually flowed via L1 /
> L2 (black/red) on the slotted bars.
>
> I'm switching over to a NEMA 14-50, which actually has a separate
> Earth (ground) plug and Neutral bar, plus the L1 / L2 (black/red)
> bars for 240 volts.
>
> I'm looking for a sanity check here:
>
> I should wire the L and N inputs on the Zivan to the L1/L2
> (black/red), outside slots on the NEMA 14-50, and connect the Earth to
> the ground (round pin), and leave the middle slotted bar (neutral)
> unconnected.
>
> Sound right?
>
> Jay
> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
> Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU/Linux)
> Comment: Using GnuPG with Mozilla - http://enigmail.mozdev.org/
>
> iEYEARECAAYFAlAvftcACgkQSWJjSgPNbM/lcQCgj05YnkVKMqMBE7MSaokSlZUg
> MMMAn2LdgMHQ/Jq3/fRAFzQ7RbjabrFN
> =KmWQ
> -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Gentlemen I won't speak to British or European or anywhere outside of the
USA because I know my knowledge limitations, but, in the USA if you
carefully look at the main panel for electrical distribution that is fed by
the meter of the utility company and feeds the "Main" you will see there
are breakers or fuses feeding the "Hot or line 1 / line 2 wires, and a bus
bar connecting all the return / common wires, and another bus bar for all
the "Ground" wires and they both are connected to the metal backing plate
in the "Panel Box" in traveling to the various outlets the common is
insulated all the way as are the Hot Line or Lines, but the green or bare
copper ground is connected to each conduit or metal box or metal cover to
assure any shorts from lone to metal box or cover are discharged to prevent
shock upon human contact and help assure the fuse blowing or breaker
opening the line and if the breaker is a "GFCI" then whenever the supply to
line or lines are unbalanced and the difference is not exactly the amount
being returned by the neutral (By about 15%) again power is cut by the
breaker to minimize damage or injury.
-- 
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (863)944-9913 (call noon to midnight Eastern time)
*[email protected]*
*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
*Offering a 12 day class Sept. 10 to 22, 2012 **in Central Florida, see:
ElectricVehicleTechnicalinstitute.COM<http://www.electricvehicletechnicalinstitute.com/>
*
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


> Jay Summet <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
> > Hash: SHA1
> ...


----------

